# Pareto is very poorly :(



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all, I haven't posted for ages, but needed to come on here today. Pareto is really ill, he started being very sick yesterday and went downhill fast. He is currently admitted, and on a drip. They suspect intestinal blockage, so are trying to get him more hydrated and then going to do some X-rays. And may have to operate. He is like a Hoover, so he has most probably eaten some Lego or some random rock in the garden :-( The vet is very worried about him, and we are worried sick. Waiting for news from them... please can you all keep your fingers crossed xxx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Sending cyber hugs to you and get well wishes to Parento. Please keep us updated.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh im so so sorry to hear this... Keeping everything crossed for you and the little man. 
He's in the best hands..
Let us know how he gets on

xxxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh no poor Pareto! I do hope you get some good news soon, it is such a worry they do eat anything.

Keep us posted :hug:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

So sorry to read this, will keep everything crossed that he pulls through xxxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Gosh, so sorry to her Pareto is so poorly...keeping my fingers crossed to hear good news xx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wishing you and Pareto all the best - I'm sure he'll be fine, they're tougher than they look these Cockapoos 

Ian


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Pareto ..... hope he picks up very soon. x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sending lots of good wishes and prayers for you and Pareto.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

I hope Pareto gets well really soon and that the vet can put your mind at rest quickly. Pets are such a worry at times but we wouldn't be without them. :hug:


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Poor Pareto, and poor you. Hugs. I hope you hear very soon that he is going to be ok.


----------



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking forward ot better news of Pareto , keep your chin up


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Wishing Pareto better very soon, he is definitely in the best place and I am sure he will get better very soon. Big hugs Jo x


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Hope all goes well, keeping our fingers crossed and sending our best wishes.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Fingers crossed Pareto gets better soon. Thinking of you... x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Wishing Pareto well and sending :hug: to you. Thinking of you.


----------



## Debe (Jul 1, 2012)

Thinking of you at a worrying time. xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How awful for you all. Hope he makes a speedy recovery. Thinking of you all.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Everything crossed, hoping for good news later xxxxxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Pareto you must be gutted. Vets really can do mirical surgery these days so try to be posetive at least you got him to the vet in time. My cairn swallowed a lamb bone which stuck in his food pipe in his chest he had surgery and was fine after. He is in the best place so you can do no more.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Pareto. Sending hugs and keeping everything crossed that they find out what is wrong and he makes a good recovery. xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

How's he doing? Have been thinking about you all afternoon xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope all going well for Pareto, have heard lots of stories of dogs eating things and being perfectly fine, as others have said - he is in the best place, thinking of you.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope he is feeling better this evening. He is in the right place, hopefully the vet will be able to sort him out quickly.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So sad to read this  sending love and hugs to you and of course Pareto... all our paws are crossed for good news soon .. please keep us posted. 

At times like these we all need our virtual cockapoo buddies ... and as you can see we are all here for you and Pareto xxxxxx


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh no how awful for you  I really hope he is ok.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. I hope the vets have sorted him and he's on the mend now. X


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Kerry, so sorry to hear about Pareto being poorly. Sending loads of {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}} to you both. XXX


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wishing Pareto a speedy recovery. Thinking of you and sending :hug:


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Lots of love and licks from Nacho to Pareto. Cockapoos are tough little critters. I hope he makes a very speedy recovery. Susie x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Any word yet on the wee man??

xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad you knew you could come on here and talk to us. So sorry Pareto is not well, everything is crossed and lots of hugs :hug:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. I hope he is improving. Best wishes.


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your messages. I am delighted to say that Pareto is much better... the xrays were clear so they carried on the medical treatment, drip/antibiotics etc. i got a call late afternon to say they would keep him in overnight... only to then get a call a couple of hours later to say he had suddenly picked up, and so was not a happy puppy being in a crate!

We fetched him at 7pm last night; he was very happy to see us, still very subdued, but much waggier than he had been. It was a restless night, as I was worried he would get worse again, now he was off the drip. But this morning he is much brighter, and much more ike himself... if a little slower and more docile than usual.

He is spending the morning at his Nana's, as I really need to go to work! We will check on him at lunchtime, but fingers crossed he carries on improving.

We still have no idea what caused this, which worries me. But we are just grateful that he is still here as it wasn't looking good yesterday morning.

Thank you all for your support, I must try and get on here more often. But have just mved house, and planning a wedding (yay) so time flies!

Love to you all, and big kisses to your 'poos

Kxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

So relieved he's on the mend!!

X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to hear that he is waggling again! Hope he has a good day and you manage to concentrate on your work! Ha


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh thank goodness!

And Congratulations on your engagement  

xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Great news, so glad he is feeling better!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

What a relief...really pleased for you...keep the updates coming until he is fully himself!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Great news!! Speedy recovery Pareto x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

So relieved to read this this morning... Thanks for update 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

thats great news


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

What a relief to you that he is improving. Hope he continues to improve too. Kind regards


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news that fabulous you'll be so ready to finish work today xx


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Phew! Glad he is on the mend


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

All looking good, hope he is continuing to improve - they do worry us these furry things don't they?!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wonderful. So glad he's on the mend.


----------

